# FS: 75G tank, AC110/500 filters, Fluval E200 heaters



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

75G tank with glass tops with handles - great condition - black on three sides but can be peeled off... 48"x18"x21"... *$75*

AC 110/500 x 2 - *$40 each*

Fluval E200 heater with LCD display x 2 - *$40 each*

More to come!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bumping up!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bumping up!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated... bump


----------



## Jimsee (Oct 11, 2010)

photo on the 75 or the 90G???


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Jimsee said:


> photo on the 75 or the 90G???


Standard All-Glass 75G/90G with centre brace.

Free bump for the awesome heaters


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

what do you want for the 90g


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

i'll take the 75g, if you still have it


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated and bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

aquaboy71 said:


> *Added more:*
> 
> 75G tank with glass tops with handles - great condition - black on three sides but can be peeled off... 48"x18"x21"... *$75*
> 
> ...


Ill take the tank, ill PM u with my number, just call when u want me to pick up i live in langley and am off all day.


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

pmed, bump,bump


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Bump bump ..


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated - bump!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

still available - bump!


----------

